# SAR Aircraft



## ringo_mountbatten (6 Sep 2004)

i don't think the fact that the c27j sharing the same engine as the 130j is going to be enough to for it to win the contract.  it certainly has it in its favour, but considering that no c130j has been announced or anything tendered to replace the current herc fleet.  the military might surprise everyone and replace them with the a400.  i think that is a long shot after airbus screwed pratt and whitney canada over by not choosing them, but still it is possible.  as for the c27j's competetor the c295, its engines have something far better going for them, they are made in canada by pratt and whitney canada.  if is was a betting man i would place money on the c295 for that reason alone.


----------



## Zoomie (6 Sep 2004)

Fixed Wing SAR replacement is a topic very close to my heart.  We are getting a brief from Winnipeg soon to let us know more about what to expect.  I see the C-27J Spartan as the only suitable platform.  The CASA bird is too small on the inside and doesn't allow enough visibility from the flight deck for any decent mountain flying.  These two factors alone are no-go items for a new plane.  I'll post more when I find out more.


----------



## ringo_mountbatten (6 Sep 2004)

all i really know about the fixed wing sar aircraft is that the spanish govt is heavily lobbying the govt, even bringing in the former project manager of the c295 to serve as the defence attache at their embassy in ottawa.


----------



## canuck101 (6 Sep 2004)

I was reading an article in the Ottawa citizen about a month back talking about lockheed martin the manufactures of the C-27j spartan in north America.  they said if they were picked as the choice that they would be willing to  offer new c-130s at lower cost. We need some new c-130s to replace forty year old copies.  If they are offering them at a lower price i would take them. I tried to look it up on there website but they only go back 7 days.  I will try to find the article again.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Sep 2004)

Personally I would not be surprised if we buy the Spanish CASA after our relations with Madrid went cold during the Turbot War. Buying the CASA would go a long way in restoring good will and gain concessions from the Spanish regarding fishing. Wait for it.


----------

